# Ronda Rousey



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2012)

This chick is a straight up fucking beast when it comes to cage fighting! 

Current Strikeforce women's bantamweight champion

2011 submission of the year

6-0, *all by first round armbar*, all 6 of her fights together total under 8 minutes

25 years old, Bronze at the 08 Olympic games, and pretty damn hot, too!

[youtube]fkFQdKpoQnQ[/youtube]


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

looks like a straight dyke. id hate to be the nigga that cheats on her though LMAO. i seen the nude pic n i got a feelin theres a big ass dick below that belt


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2012)

She's pretty hot imo, Meisha Tate is hotter, and Gina Cerano is a straight up babe


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 19, 2012)

she cute in the face but her body is a wreck. i hate chicks who are into body building n shit like that.....i don't want a girl that can outmuscle me gtfoh. i need a gentle flower that i have to nurture and protect. like snooki LMAO i'm wild. but chea bro. imagine the sex.....she basically dominating


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2012)

She's pretty fit, but that pic looks touched up for the magazine. When you see her live she's hot as fuck, or during interviews. I normally don't go for the dominant personality type in my choice of women, but with her it's kind of appealing. I'm sure she's got a soft side just like any chick.

Anyway, this thread is about her fucking shit up!

She's a fucking beast in the cage, man! Do you watch MMA, ever seen her fight? 6 first round armbars?! The fuck?! That's absolutely insane! Every opponent knows exactly what her game plan is and she still fuckin' does it! 6 times in a row now, holy shit! I can't wait to see her and Cyborg, Cyborg is a fucking animal so it should be a great fight!!


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just can't get into it..may as well be lpga or wnba..broads fighting = zzzzz ...Gina is a babe..ronda looks like she is packing a ballbag and a dick.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Just can't get into it..may as well be lpga or wnba..broads fighting = zzzzz ...Gina is a babe..ronda looks like she is packing a ballbag and a dick.


Womens MMA is getting legit. Cyborg could probably fuck me up. I can't wait till the UFC incorporates women! It's anything but boring man, trust me! Especially Rousey's fights. 5 fights haven't left the first fuckin' MINUTE of the first round. What male MMA fighter has done that?


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2012)

that because she is beating up on bums...I hope there is never a womens division ...they have like 3 fighters and all scrubs..same people fight over n over...kimbo was knocking out scrubs all over the net and you see how long that phony lasted in the ufc..I could put you in the ring with a handful of accountants and you could knock em out in under a minute to..but who wants to see that?


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dana is all about money..he will probably get it done ad bring the broads on..like he did with lesnar n kimbo..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Dana is all about money..he will probably get it done ad bring the broads on..like he did with lesnar n kimbo..



Bums dude, come on, Kaufman had 15 wins in 16 fights before this fight. They're not bums. These chicks put in as much training as the guys do, they're fuckin' animals. Like I said, a few of them could probably give me serious competition in a fight, which sounds pitiful, but it's not, because like I said, they're beasts! Rousey could easily fuck me up in the cage, and that's saying something, I've got 65lbs + on that chick, her technique is just too damn good, she's like 4th dan in black belt judo for fucks sake! 

The reason for the thread is because I've never seen such a dominant chick in the cage, even Cyborg whose on a suspension because of substance abuse. Domination like that isn't normal. Every win in the first round, the fuck? That's absurd, I don't know any male fighters with that kind of a record. Jose Aldo is the shit and his record isn't that solid. Chick should be nicknamed the goddamn executioner! She's the Anderson Silva of the women's division!

I feel bad for her opponents!


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ronda Rousey is my favorite. lol I love her. She's got the sickest armbar. I've only been following her for like 3-4 fights but all first round armbar victories. she's insane!  54 seconds tonight she won. i think.


----------



## yesca99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Been following her for a while, something about a cute chick that breaks arms is I dunno, Sexy?


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 19, 2012)

yesca99 said:


> Been following her for a while, something about a cute chick that breaks arms is I dunno, Sexy?


I had a friend over watching her tonight with me and I told him about her previously. Well I told him not to blink and then the fight started. 3-5 punches from rousey, 3-5 punches from sarah kaufman. Takedown and then Ronda committed to that armbar and Kaufman couldn't get away after rolling like crazy.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2012)

these bitches..and I use that term loosely ..because they probably have as much testosterone in their bodies as you n me....juiced up bitches that scrap..zzzzzzzzzz..wake me up when the men start.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> these bitches..and I use that term loosely ..because they probably have as much testosterone in their bodies as you n me....juiced up bitches that scrap..zzzzzzzzzz..wake me up when the men start.


What's your beef man, I don't get it? The fights are as exciting as any others, what are you complaining about? What do you want to see?


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 19, 2012)

whats not to get? like I said wnba..lpga..broads fighting..boring


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, but I don't understand what you find boring about 6 first round finishes.. 

I'm sure, if the fighter was male, you wouldn't think that's 'boring' at all. So what gives?


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's your beef man, I don't get it? The fights are as exciting as any others, what are you complaining about? What do you want to see?


Sometimes those girls go harder than the guys on those strikeforce fights. lol Its embarrassing for the men that have to fight before and after them. LOL so yea idk what he's talkin about.

Post #420 again! a thread or 2 got deleted and I lost 40 posts..


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 19, 2012)

lmao wnba is ULTRA boring....them bitches can't dunk. girl sports DO suck and are mad boring except for beach volleyball. did you see the spain team? SHORTIES WAS PACKING HEAT N THE TRUNK.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 20, 2012)

She is a babe considering she is a fighter I would deffo let her beat my ass


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> lmao wnba is ULTRA boring....them bitches can't dunk. girl sports DO suck and are mad boring except for beach volleyball. did you see the spain team? SHORTIES WAS PACKING HEAT N THE TRUNK.


Never has more heat been stuffed into prettier trunks, imo.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

Never seen Gina Carano I assume.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tate is also pretty damn hot for a fighter

But you're right, Corso, Gina Carano is my favorite


----------



## ebgood (Sep 6, 2012)

mmmmmmm.. yea.... wuttup ronda


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

GC is a babe...hard to believe she has been in so many fights with that pretty face.


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 7, 2012)

imagine the damage she would do in the bedroom probably the best sex ever she could choke you as your about to ... lol ridiculous


----------



## Royal Strains (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it me or has anyone ever noticed she always looks super stoned?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Royal Strains said:


> Is it me or has anyone ever noticed she always looks super stoned?


I know she trains with the Diaz bro's, so she probably indulges here and there. Who knows though, she's a pretty serious competitor I don't think she'd risk losing her title over testing positive for cannabis.

This chick who just won gold in Judo this year mentioned something about weed after a fan commented on a possible MMA career alongside Rousey, she said something like "weed is for losers" (after Rousey congratulated her on the gold), to be clear though, she wasn't commenting on what Ronda said, she was commenting on a question a fan asked her. If she does try to compete in MMA, and goes down to Ronda's weight, we'll see how much "weed is for losers"... (as if Phelps wasn't enough for fucks sake..)


----------



## Royal Strains (Sep 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I know she trains with the Diaz bro's, so she probably indulges here and there. Who knows though, she's a pretty serious competitor I don't think she'd risk losing her title over testing positive for cannabis.
> 
> This chick who just won gold in Judo this year mentioned something about weed after a fan commented on a possible MMA career alongside Rousey, she said something like "weed is for losers" (after Rousey congratulated her on the gold), to be clear though, she wasn't commenting on what Ronda said, she was commenting on a question a fan asked her. If she does try to compete in MMA, and goes down to Ronda's weight, we'll see how much "weed is for losers"... (as if Phelps wasn't enough for fucks sake..)


Nick Diaz was a serious competitor also, and he was booted out the UFC for testing positive for THC. Most fighters only compete in a fight every 3 months or so. Plenty of time to get clean before a fight. 

I seen Ronda on last season of TUF her eyes were wrecked. Looked like she was smoking minutes before going in front of the camera.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuck Dana White, that douche is bad for the sport...and why are they even testing for non performance enhancing drugs like marijuana.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Fuck Dana White, that douche is bad for the sport...and why are they even testing for non performance enhancing drugs like marijuana.


What makes you say Dana White is bad for the sport? I think you could put up a pretty good argument that if it wasn't for him, MMA wouldn't be anywhere near where it's at right now, and the UFC likely wouldn't exist as we know it. 

I think cannabis is considered a performance enhancing drug when it comes to certain sports (I definitely don't agree with that). I've heard it argued before that it dulls the fighters pain enabling them to take more strikes or take strikes easier. Also, it's the state commissions that deal with those types of things, Dana White himself doesn't have anything to do with it. Only my opinion, but he seems like the kind of guy who really wouldn't give a damn if a guy smoked a little weed, he's completely business oriented, so as long as it doesn't fuck with business, do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have been watching ufc long before dana came around...Dana has the power to tell any state to get fucked...the $ @ the gate and concessions is chump change..all the $ is in PPV and merchandising..fight in china or brazil...who cares..you can't see shit live in the arena anyway and it is 30k people compared to tens of millions watching on ppv...

Bad for the sport because Brock lesnar and kimbo slice..he knew these turds had no biz in there and said so...but after realizing that $$$$ could be made he jumped on board...Jones/Silva should have happened already...same with Gsp/silva...I remember the david vs goliath fights in early ufc..before they had rounds..when you could kick and knee a guy on the ground in the head..like it should be..in a real fight..i you can upkick a guy you should be able to get kicked back...gloves optional....Dana has gone mainstream and sold out the ufc for $$$ like any greedy ceo would.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I have been watching ufc long before dana came around...Dana has the power to tell any state to get fucked...the $ @ the gate and concessions is chump change..all the $ is in PPV and merchandising..fight in china or brazil...who cares..you can't see shit live in the arena anyway and it is 30k people compared to tens of millions watching on ppv...
> 
> Bad for the sport because Brock lesnar and kimbo slice..he knew these turds had no biz in there and said so...but after realizing that $$$$ could be made he jumped on board...Jones/Silva should have happened already...same with Gsp/silva...I remember the david vs goliath fights in early ufc..before they had rounds..when you could kick and knee a guy on the ground in the head..like it should be..in a real fight..i you can upkick a guy you should be able to get kicked back...gloves optional....Dana has gone mainstream and sold out the ufc for $$$ like any greedy ceo would.


Well dude, you've gotta understand, if it was how it was in the old days, again, it wouldn't be as popular as it is now. Probably more than half the fighters wouldn't even be professional fighters because it wouldn't be enough to pay the bills. With the rules and regulations, it's transitioned into a mainstream sport that will likely surpass professional boxing, not to mention it's a safer environment for the fighters. The rules are in place for really specific reasons, certain things can really injure fighters, possibly ending their career, not good for business.

Same thing with Brock and Kimbo, they were brought on solely for their already established popularity. Brock was the biggest name in the WWE at the time and Kimbo had a massive cult following on youtube. Bring them in and you bring their fans with em. That was genius for the sport.

A company as big as the UFC has to be able to change with the times otherwise it will fail. I don't see it so much as 'selling out' as continuously making the best decisions for the business. 

And considering the fights, it seems odd to match up the top welterweight with the top middleweight or the top middleweight with the top lightheavyweight instead of having a normally structured ladder to climb for the other fighters. I'd love to see both of them, but it just wouldn't make much sense to have one of the top guys lose, I think all three of them are on pretty impressive winning streaks right now. I do think we'll see one of them though, I'd rather see Jones v. Silva, I think that would be the superfight of the decade! Both top tier contenders, no way I'd be able to call that one. I'd probably give it to Jones just because he's a little bigger.

So imo, I think it's fairly clear what Whites top priorities are when it comes to the UFC; business.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

Can't argue with any of that...but just because it makes money does not mean it is good for the sport..look at bud selig and mlb....the ufc was already insanely popular before kimbo and brock and before dana....EVERY fan wants to see a catch weight with jones/silva ..neither have competition at their weight...Dana getting credit for the ufc surge in popularity is like giving Clinton credit for the dotcom boom..right place right time....and I would give the edge to Jones too. and Silva would crush gsp...believe it or not the fighters are very underpaid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Can't argue with any of that...but just because it makes money does not mean it is good for the sport..look at bud selig and mlb....the ufc was already insanely popular before kimbo and brock and before dana....EVERY fan wants to see a catch weight with jones/silva ..neither have competition at their weight...Dana getting credit for the ufc surge in popularity is like giving Clinton credit for the dotcom boom..right place right time....and I would give the edge to Jones too. and Silva would crush gsp...believe it or not the fighters are very underpaid.


Idk man, UFC was founded in '93, the organization almost went bankrupt before the Fertitta's bought it in 2000 for $2 million, some reforming around 2001-2002, now, 10 years later, the company is worth a staggering $1 billion (Forbes) - $2 billion (Dana Whites figures)! 

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/23/1707472/how-much-is-the-ufc-worth

What would you consider 'underpaid'? 

Who are your favorite fighters?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 24, 2012)

Been following her since her first fight in Strikeforce. If she beats Cyborg then she will be considered the GOAT female mma fighter. Jon Jones IMO is the best male mma fighter (Even though I'm not a fan for what he did with UFC 151)


----------



## Squizz (Sep 28, 2012)

I think she's hot. Very talented as well!


----------



## mcrandle (Sep 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Can't argue with any of that...but just because it makes money does not mean it is good for the sport..look at bud selig and mlb....the ufc was already insanely popular before kimbo and brock and before dana....EVERY fan wants to see a catch weight with jones/silva ..neither have competition at their weight...Dana getting credit for the ufc surge in popularity is like giving Clinton credit for the dotcom boom..right place right time....and I would give the edge to Jones too. and Silva would crush gsp...believe it or not the fighters are very underpaid.


I don't think it is just about money and popularity. Saying Dana is bad for the sport is just plain wrong. Even though MMA has always had a place in this world, for literally centuries (or at least far back as the movie Bloodsport is concerned), it was Dana White in the modern era that helped bring it to your living room. 

He helped to boost it's image with State-run sanctioning bodies; he helped implement changes to the rules and format to make it less of a spectacle like the early 90's, and turn it in to the sport we now know it as of today. Dana White is more than just a guy at a podium throwing F-bombs. The guy has actually help make it a legal in some places where it was banned. I myself at times call the guy a dick, but I will never say he has been bad for this sport. 

Lastly, the fighters aren't underpaid. Not at all. By comparison, ALL other pro athletes are simply overpaid. Overpaid by a huge margin.


----------

